# If You Had A Dollar For Everytime This Question Was Asked!



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello to everyone! After a year of waiting, the good old State of New Jersey has granted me my permit to purchase. Actually its been 392 days, but who's counting. My best friend/roomate from college is a NJ State Trooper (swears by his Sig .40). I have been to the range with him as well as fellow gun owner friends, and have had the opportunity to shoot several guns. My question differs from the usual "First gun, what do I buy?" I really like the HK, Sig, and Glock (model #'s I do not have in front of me). I am not opposed to trying other guns others than the ones listed above. I am going to use the gun for home protection (second to a shotgun), personal protection, as well as range activities. Any opinions on caliber 9mm, .40, .45? I know the cost of blasting off rounds of .45 ammo can get up there in price so I will most likely be purchasing a smaller caliber gun for range use. I would like to be able to carry this gun on occasion because I do quite often carry large amounts of cash for my business. Thank you all for answering this redundant question!

As an afterthought...I will be going back for my MBA to Rutgers University in CAMDEN..yes CAMDEN...the armpit of America so carrying will be more than I previously thought.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My newest toy is the Springfield XD9 Sub Compact.

Cheap (but effective) 9mm ammo
Compact for carry w/ shorty Mag
Comfortable for range shooting w/ exteded mag
Accurate
Reliable
Simple
Affordable...

Try it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have owned XD's and consider them to be excellent Pistols but switched to M&P'S 9 and 40 because they fit my hand better. I put several thousand rounds through my XD40 Tactical without a problem but the XD9 Service had FTE/FTF problems.

My M&P's have performed quite well for 5000+ rounds each.

Enjoy whatever you get. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

We all have to remember that being in N.J., he'll have a better chance of getting a cold beer in Hades, before he'll get a CCW permit.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Lucky7 said:


> Any opinions on caliber 9mm, .40, .45? I know the cost of blasting off rounds of .45 ammo can get up there in price so I will most likely be purchasing a smaller caliber gun for range use.


Considering that a 9mm is a very good self-defense caliber, I can't see getting .40 or .45 unless you just have to have one (which is ok too). For many, cheaper ammo means more practice, and more practice is needed if you are going to carry.

Get a good 9, become proficient, and then move up to a .45 when you feel like it. After all, you're going to eventually have more than one pistol anyway -- take my word for it....

PhilR.


----------



## Medic (Dec 13, 2007)

OK, i see you said you got a permit to purchase, but I didn't see anything about being able to carry? 

Your going to carry without a permit?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If it takes over a year to get a permit just to purchase a pistol, does it take a century to get a permit to carry?

Get a gun that is good for learning the fundamentals (reasonable grip size, good sights and trigger) versus a little carry gun. You'll have plenty of time to practice before you can carry, it appears.


----------



## Medic (Dec 13, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> If it takes over a year to get a permit just to purchase a pistol, does it take a century to get a permit to carry?
> 
> Get a gun that is good for learning the fundamentals (reasonable grip size, good sights and trigger) versus a little carry gun. You'll have plenty of time to practice before you can carry, it appears.


You will NOT get a permit to carry in jersey unless you have some kind of special case. The "may-issue" law here is a NO. end of story


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Medic said:


> You will NOT get a permit to carry in jersey unless you have some kind of special case. The "may-issue" law here is a NO. end of story


Wow nothing like having your second amendment rights stripped from you. You should move back to the America. It must suck to live in a Communist country like New Jersey. :smt1099 That's what I love about living in New Mexico, I can go into any gun store show them my drivers license, sign that I am not a felon, give the guy the money and walk out with my gun on my hip in fact the day after I got my gun I went shopping with it proudly displayed in my Binachi holster. Oh and I got my gun last Wednesday and I am already enrolled for next months CCW class ( would have done it this month but funds were low thanks to Christmas), 250 bucks (for the Class and a 2 year license) and I will have my CCW in my hands in April.

Lucky7: the first thing you need to do is go down and hold every hand gun you can at your local store, find the ones you like and then rent them in the different calibers. One will present itself as the best option for you.


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with the previous poster. Go try out several and see what you like. I am not a big fan of the XD or M&P but that is just me. Try out several and see what feels best to you. It doesn't matter what I like or anyone else for that matter. However, make sure you get something made by a reputable company. Springfield, S&W, Sig, Glock, H&K, etc. etc. There are plenty quality manufacturers out there that make something suited to your personal needs. I would suggest in your situation a 9mm may be the best caliber. Especially if you plan on spending a lot of time at the range. However, if you are shooting guns that belong to others, I am sure you have shot several different calibers. So in that case just get whatever you want. After all, it may take you another year to ever get another so make sure you will be happy with what you get.

I would hate to live in NJ. In VA, its similar as NM. Go to store with driver's license and one other proof of residence(vehicle registration works well) and pay the man for the gun. Smile on your way to your vehicle with your new gun in hand. All you need in VA for CCW is a background check, proof of proficiency with a firearm (this is really a joke because you can use a hunter's safety card you recieved while in elementary school if you still have it, I did anyway) and it costs like $40 for five years. Takes a couple weeks to get a Circuit Court Judge to sign the thing but its not bad. Renewal is easy too. Just take your current CCW to the courthouse and fill out the application again. For renewals, the Judge usually signs it within a couple days and then you are set for another 5 years.


----------



## Medic (Dec 13, 2007)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Wow nothing like having your second amendment rights stripped from you. You should move back to the America. It must suck to live in a Communist country like New Jersey. :smt1099 That's what I love about living in New Mexico, I can go into any gun store show them my drivers license, sign that I am not a felon, give the guy the money and walk out with my gun on my hip in fact the day after I got my gun I went shopping with it proudly displayed in my Binachi holster. Oh and I got my gun last Wednesday and I am already enrolled for next months CCW class ( would have done it this month but funds were low thanks to Christmas), 250 bucks (for the Class and a 2 year license) and I will have my CCW in my hands in April.
> 
> Lucky7: the first thing you need to do is go down and hold every hand gun you can at your local store, find the ones you like and then rent them in the different calibers. One will present itself as the best option for you.


EXACTLY, I shouldn't be given rights because of a change of address.

I am voting for Huckabee


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky7 said:


> Hello to everyone! After a year of waiting, the good old State of New Jersey has granted me my permit to purchase. Actually its been 392 days, but who's counting. My best friend/roomate from college is a NJ State Trooper (swears by his Sig .40). I have been to the range with him as well as fellow gun owner friends, and have had the opportunity to shoot several guns. My question differs from the usual "First gun, what do I buy?" I really like the HK, Sig, and Glock (model #'s I do not have in front of me). I am not opposed to trying other guns others than the ones listed above. I am going to use the gun for home protection (second to a shotgun), personal protection, as well as range activities. Any opinions on caliber 9mm, .40, .45? I know the cost of blasting off rounds of .45 ammo can get up there in price so I will most likely be purchasing a smaller caliber gun for range use. I would like to be able to carry this gun on occasion because I do quite often carry large amounts of cash for my business. Thank you all for answering this redundant question!
> 
> As an afterthought...I will be going back for my MBA to Rutgers University in CAMDEN..yes CAMDEN...the armpit of America so carrying will be more than I previously thought.


MR Lucky, Dimag333 from XDtalk here (now banned for foul language)
I would carry the glock in 40
Target shooting get a 9 sig I love mine
Rember that whatever you get you wil shoot all the time, go to shore shot, they have a sig and a glock I believe you can rent, ,y sig is heavey but very accurate. NIGHT STAND GUN:smt023

Don bash Jersey, our taxes support YOU!!!!!!!

Isnt it funny how the places you need a gu you cant carry them?? In indiana I do feel I NEED a gun, but if I was back in NJ I would (2 year transplant to the midwest)


----------



## TDIllini (Jan 5, 2008)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Wow nothing like having your second amendment rights stripped from you. You should move back to the America. It must suck to live in a Communist country like New Jersey. :smt1099 That's what I love about living in New Mexico, I can go into any gun store show them my drivers license, sign that I am not a felon, give the guy the money and walk out with my gun on my hip in fact the day after I got my gun I went shopping with it proudly displayed in my Binachi holster. Oh and I got my gun last Wednesday and I am already enrolled for next months CCW class ( would have done it this month but funds were low thanks to Christmas), 250 bucks (for the Class and a 2 year license) and I will have my CCW in my hands in April.


Wish that's how it was here...


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I lived in NJ most of my life but moved to PA about 6 years ago. There is no way to get a carry permit unless you have a bondsman license, PI license or are a LEO. I go to NJ on business quite often and stop at the last rest stop in PA on whatever route I'm on (or in a parking lot, depending on the bridge) and unload my Smith Sigma 40, lock the gun in a case in the trunk and lock the mag in the glove box. By NJ law, the gun and ammo must be in locked cases or compartments at the furthest points of separation possible within the vehicle. BTW, take the train in to Rutgers Camden. It's easier and safer.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lucky7 said:


> Hello to everyone! After a year of waiting, the good old State of New Jersey has granted me my permit to purchase. Actually its been 392 days, but who's counting. My best friend/roomate from college is a NJ State Trooper (swears by his Sig .40). I have been to the range with him as well as fellow gun owner friends, and have had the opportunity to shoot several guns. My question differs from the usual "First gun, what do I buy?" I really like the HK, Sig, and Glock (model #'s I do not have in front of me). I am not opposed to trying other guns others than the ones listed above. I am going to use the gun for home protection (second to a shotgun), personal protection, as well as range activities. Any opinions on caliber 9mm, .40, .45? I know the cost of blasting off rounds of .45 ammo can get up there in price so I will most likely be purchasing a smaller caliber gun for range use. I would like to be able to carry this gun on occasion because I do quite often carry large amounts of cash for my business. Thank you all for answering this redundant question!
> 
> As an afterthought...I will be going back for my MBA to Rutgers University in CAMDEN..yes CAMDEN...the armpit of America so carrying will be more than I previously thought.


Along with my prior post, if the NJ law is still the same, your purchase permit is only good for 30 days. Most gun stores will not allow you to handle a handgun unless you present a valid purchase permit, so keep it with you when you are going to look. Good luck with your choice. If you are a NJ resident and won't be carrying, you may also want to consider a revolver for home protection. They always go bang when called upon. My S&W 357 is definitely my nightstand gun.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

What everybody else said. 

Dude, it took six days for me to get my CCW permit in Montana. Who runs that state, Hitler? Maybe you should join the SS and then you could carry anything you wanted.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

People swear by the handgun they are accustomed to. With that said, I went through a lot of handguns before I settled on my Bersa Thunder 45. The Bersa is compact, lightweight, reliable, accurate, and inexpensive. My Bersa 45 isn't pretty but it sure works for me. Regards, Richard


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Here are a few generalizations that might help your decision process. 

A full sized gun will be more comfortable to shoot. Something in a 4 or 5 inch barrel. The weight of the gun helps keep the recoil down. These are also known as range guns as they are fun to shoot a few hundred rounds per range trip. On the other hand, a small lightweight pocket sized gun will be harder to shoot. After a hundred rounds, your hand feels bruised. 

Some people have no problems concealing a full sized gun. Some people say anything larger than their pocket gun is hard to conceal. 

Some argue the length of the barrel doesn't matter when concealing. They say it's the grip length. Not everyone agrees that the barrel length doesn't matter. 

A longer barrel gives you a longer sight radius, which helps with accuracy. Accuracy at the range distances may not apply in a defensive shooting. 

Some argue that you should be proficient at shooting your concealed carry gun. These are usually the ones who carry range guns. Those who carry small pocket guns argue that you only need to shoot a couple of hundred through your gun and then carry it. 

The arguments about caliber are endless. So are the arguments about carrying with one in the chamber or having the safety (if any) engaged or not. 

No matter how convincing someone's statements are, there will always be a counter argument. There are no universal answers.


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

Lucky7 said:


> Hello to everyone! After a year of waiting, the good old State of New Jersey has granted me my permit to purchase. Actually its been 392 days, but who's counting. My best friend/roomate from college is a NJ State Trooper (swears by his Sig .40). I have been to the range with him as well as fellow gun owner friends, and have had the opportunity to shoot several guns. My question differs from the usual "First gun, what do I buy?" I really like the HK, Sig, and Glock (model #'s I do not have in front of me). I am not opposed to trying other guns others than the ones listed above. I am going to use the gun for home protection (second to a shotgun), personal protection, as well as range activities. Any opinions on caliber 9mm, .40, .45? I know the cost of blasting off rounds of .45 ammo can get up there in price so I will most likely be purchasing a smaller caliber gun for range use. I would like to be able to carry this gun on occasion because I do quite often carry large amounts of cash for my business. Thank you all for answering this redundant question!
> 
> As an afterthought...I will be going back for my MBA to Rutgers University in CAMDEN..yes CAMDEN...the armpit of America so carrying will be more than I previously thought.


Why did it take a year to get your purchase permit? A few of my friends waited 1 month and some only 2 months. I'm still waiting on mine. It's been 5 months. Good Ol' Jersey.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Not sure why it took me a year. I re-applied for (3) more and will have them this week (been about a month).


----------



## Polak (Jan 13, 2008)

Lucky7 said:


> Not sure why it took me a year. I re-applied for (3) more and will have them this week (been about a month).


Did your references not respond to the mailings? What town/city are you in?


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> If it takes over a year to get a permit just to purchase a pistol, does it take a century to get a permit to carry?
> 
> Get a gun that is good for learning the fundamentals (reasonable grip size, good sights and trigger) versus a little carry gun. You'll have plenty of time to practice before you can carry, it appears.


yes, i think they will issue one to you after you have passed away :mrgreen:


----------

